# Spinning- Newby Wool spinning on bobbin not winding.



## Rita Rug

I read online that if the bobbin is faster than the flyer, I'll wind my yarn. How can i I tell that? I have Scotch tension, and fiddled with that with no results. In testing this new Prelude single drive with yarn, the scotch tension worked. I am trying no to pull against feeding wool through the orifice. Still just twisting, no winding. Any help for me?


----------



## makeitsew2750

Do you have a leader of yarn attached to the far end of your bobbin and make sure it is not spinning on the bobbin? I attach my leader to my bobbin with a small piece of velcro that has a sticky side and tie the leader around the bobbin. If the leader is spinning on the bobbin you will not get any pull in.


----------



## Rita Rug

I did check your see of the leader was spinning, it isn't. I did the double larks head the book said. It was OK when test running purchased yarn.Thanks for your help, spinner-sister!


----------



## Rita Rug

It's taking some wool in now... adjusted the tension some more. I'll practice more tomorrow ...


----------



## Condia

I really hate scotch tension it can be so fiddly to get it set up right and then you have to constantly adjust it. My first wheel (40 years ago) had both double drive band and Scotch Tension, after so much trouble with the scotch tension I never used it again. Good Luck


----------



## mama879

I was going to say it might be your tension. Have to turn the nob till it takes. Like that we are spinner sister's to. Not spinsters. lol lol


----------



## shepherd

Saw this yesterday and was tempted to post re:tension, but I don't have Scotch tension and ????
My dear old Fricke came with velcro spots on the bobbins - great idea!
Isn't it good to have this section????


----------



## mousepotato

I'll ask the question, is your brake band where it's supposed to be? That's usually my problem. However, make sure that your yarn or leader also isn't wrapped around your yarn guides or hooks. That mucks it up, too, and sometimes isn't obvious.


----------



## Spindoctor

In Scotch tension your bobbin is moving slower than the flyer--the tensioner acts as a brake. In double drive the bobbin moves faster than the flyer. In Scotch tension as the bobbin fills, the tension needs to be tightened so the yarn will wind on the bobbin. Initially, start spinning and adjust tension until there is uptake--it will need to be adjusted as the bobbin fills.


----------



## Rita Rug

Thanks everybody, all good advice. On the practice run with real yarn, I did have to tighten the tension as the bobbin got fuller...it would stop. I just want to make yarn from fiber, looks magical. This forum got me to take another try at this Prelude I bought 10 years ago. I put it away because I couldn't make it work. Knowing you are there to help caused me to get it out and try again. Plus reading Spin Off for years gave me some hope as well.


----------



## Rita Rug

The brake band was Not where it should be. It fell off when I changed from practice yarn to wool. Glad there was solution, or back on the shelf it would go. Lol!


----------



## Cdambro

Glad you found the problem. I am still fairly new at spinning and everyone here is always ready to help. Keep on spinning on.


----------



## Rita Rug

Thank you so much. I would love for the rest to go on uneventfuly, or , at least with me figuring it out on my own ???? !


----------



## mama879

Rita Rug said:


> Thank you so much. I would love for the rest to go on uneventfuly, or , at least with me figuring it out on my own ???? !


Why we do not mind helping. Just ask.


----------



## Rita Rug

That makes it all easier!!! Thanks!


----------



## mousepotato

Rita Rug said:


> The brake band was Not where it should be. It fell off when I changed from practice yarn to wool. Glad there was solution, or back on the shelf it would go. Lol!


Should I tell you that I've been spinning for 19 years now and it's my most frequent boo-boo still <G>.


----------



## Rita Rug

Thanks, mousepotato. Haha, got this before breaking. This is going to be fun! I think


----------



## mama879

Rita Rug said:


> Thanks, mousepotato. Haha, got this before breaking. This is going to be fun! I think


Your first spin and it is so nice, keep practing you will do fine.


----------



## Rita Rug

I have plenty of wool to practice with!!!


----------



## Cdambro

Congrats to you. Nice spinning. Yep....practice and more practice is what I was advised. How nice that you have plenty or wool.


----------



## Rita Rug

You are too kind. All I was trying to do was get the bobbin to move. I discovered many things, like where the draft zone should probably be I am ecstatic I got this far. With help from spinners, I will be one too!


----------



## mousepotato

Rita Rug said:


> Thanks, mousepotato. Haha, got this before breaking. This is going to be fun! I think


Make sure you save this first yarn, you'll have to work to ever get it again. This is a special yarn, full of lumps, bumps and some overtwist, but when your body "gets" it, you'll never make it again without thinking about it.

As soon as I finish spinning some of what I started at The Gathering this weekend, I'll post my samples.


----------



## Rita Rug

I would love to see it


----------



## 5Pat

When I start spinning with Scotch Tension, I have a long leader and watch how the bobbin turn. The bobbin must turn with the flyer. Each bobbin can be different.

As the bobbin fill, you may have to adjust your tension. I move my yarn two spaces over on the hook to make it easier if the yarn break and you have to start again it is easier to find the end.

I also make sure my wheel is oil. I love my Scotch Tension, maybe because it was the first wheel I bought.


----------



## Rita Rug

Thanks so,much for your tips...I will be changing the leader to make it longer...


----------



## IndigoSpinner

I'm glad you solved your problem. But for anyone with the same problem that this hasn't fixed, you need to look for whatever it is that's stopping the take-up.

It can be (for Scotch tension) that the brake band has gotten out of the whorl on the flyer, or for Irish tension, that it's gotten off of the whorl on the bobbin, or for double drive that it's gotten off of one of the whorls that it's supposed to be on, or that it's jumped off the wheel.

Another thing that happens fairly often in this situation for me is that the yarn has gotten stuck on one of the flyer hooks. Or something has snagged at or near the orifice.

Just keep examining things and you'll find where there isn't a connection or something has snagged.


----------

